# Installed 3200 Yank stall this evening



## smitty's05gto (Feb 5, 2006)

.. and it kicks so much ass 


Thanks to the guys at AZ Power and Sound for such a kick ass deal!! arty: 

Obviously I havent had it to the track yet, lol...but its freakin awesome.

I love being able to floor it and start shredding the nittos drag radials. lol

sure was fun hittin the spray with it too... :willy:


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Let us know what you run!


----------



## C5ORGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

Sweet. I could of used an Auto when I raced a 300m yesterday. I hit the rev limiter in second. You auto guys dont have that problem.


----------



## smitty's05gto (Feb 5, 2006)

C5ORGTO said:


> Sweet. I could of used an Auto when I raced a 300m yesterday. I hit the rev limiter in second. You auto guys dont have that problem.



my car hits the limiter sometimes too... when i'm spraying the car cant think fast enough to shift. lol


----------



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

if the tune isn't right on with the stall then yeah, you can hit the limiter a lot.


----------



## SgtGeek (Apr 30, 2005)

smitty's05gto said:


> my car hits the limiter sometimes too... when i'm spraying the car cant think fast enough to shift. lol


Hey Smitty....tune that man....you will regret it! Do you have a window switch? If your running stock roller valve lifters they will float on your ass....swallow a valve and it aint fun no more


----------



## smitty's05gto (Feb 5, 2006)

SgtGeek said:


> Hey Smitty....tune that man....you will regret it! Do you have a window switch? If your running stock roller valve lifters they will float on your ass....swallow a valve and it aint fun no more



Tune coming soon... yup.. good ole MSD digital window switch. 

got it turnin off @6200.


----------

